# The Nurburgring Trip - Photos



## TThriller (Feb 27, 2006)

For those of you that havn't been following the threads, there was a trip to the Nurburgring following on from the Le Mans 24 Hours Trip.

Me and KevTotty travelled from Le Mans to Reims to meet up for an overnight stop with two other TT's in the form of Mark and Gary and a Mondeo (arh-hum) with 3 Lads that Mark knows. And a jolly good meal we had in a mexican bar there too. The next Morning we travelled on towards The Ring.

Four colourful MK1-TT's at a services somewhere between Reims and Nurburg.










And a shot of two TT's winding their way though the countryside on the approach to Nurburg










The Nurburgring is a 22km long ex-Formula 1 circuit that twists and dives around some very picturesque wooded mountains just south of Koln in Germany.










This says it all once you've been there!










We planned to have a relatively quite first lap, or so we thought. As I've been to The Ring before, I was sent out into the lead as the pace car 

What the h*ll is that ahead?










Buses!?!?! You can take anything on The Ring...










Two views from TThrillers car as we chase down and catch up with MrL



















Two photos of MrL in his yellow TTR heading into left-hander at Metzgesfeld where there is a good vantage point for spectators. Sensible chap wearing his helmet in a roadster when on The Ring. Practice for Donnington 



















Kev's turn to go through the same corner




























Now for the obligatory Porker










Zakspeeds Dodge Viper










And one of many two-wheeled nutters. There were far too many bikers there this time: it's far too dangerous to have vehicles with such disparate dynamics on the track at the same time.










After a very pleasent evening at the Hotel zur Burg, the next morning we headed for the Nordshleife entrance for the Team photos. All five cars survived their day on The Ring!



















The is was the start of the long run back towards Calais as we left the Nurburg woodland area. Here's Gary as sweeper.










Just as the convoy entered Holland from Germany, two of us got pulled by the border Police! It wasn't me officer: honest!










The ones that got away... and a long pit stop while we caught them up near Hasselt.










Ah, nearly the end of a long journey and a great hi-octane experience. A trip to The Ring is a must for any Petrolheads out there. But it can also be an enlightening experience for any of you that don't even know you are 

I'm planning am Alpine Cruise in May 2008 (plug plug). On the return leg I plan to stop off at the Nurburgring.

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... highlight=

So keep watching the TT-F folks!

Dave


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Nice photo blog :wink:


----------



## YOGIBEAR (Oct 4, 2005)

Great pictures Dave
:wink:

Wish i could have made it down with you, if only to see you get pulled over :lol:


----------



## TT-Minxx (Sep 9, 2006)

YOGIBEAR said:


> Great pictures Dave
> :wink:
> 
> Wish i could have made it down with you, if only to see you get pulled over :lol:


In that case you would have been disappointed Fraser, it was me that was pulled over, not Dave :lol: :lol:


----------



## MrL (Jul 30, 2005)

Many thanks Dave, some great pics and a good summary of the trip.
(That Yellow TTR looks stunning !)

Mr L


----------



## TThriller (Feb 27, 2006)

scoTTy said:


> Nice photo blog :wink:


Gosh, I've never done a blog before  Hadn't thought of it in those terms...


----------



## KevtoTTy (Aug 24, 2004)

Dave

Great shots! (and thanks for those you emailed me)

See you on the track on Sunday.

Kev


----------



## MK1-TT (Nov 18, 2006)




----------



## MK1-TT (Nov 18, 2006)

There were one or two Porkers there....


----------



## MK1-TT (Nov 18, 2006)

Some other cars of dubious class....


----------



## MK1-TT (Nov 18, 2006)

Some Italian jobs....


----------



## MK1-TT (Nov 18, 2006)

And also one of these!


----------



## MrL (Jul 30, 2005)

Some great photo's there Mark, thanks to you & your Dad for them.

Mr L


----------



## KevtoTTy (Aug 24, 2004)

Great shots Mark

Here's a few from me.......................


----------



## MK1-TT (Nov 18, 2006)

The video crew (aka Haider, Sandeep and Dip) have posted the final cut to youtube. Big thanks to Haider!











Some nice shots of the TTs and track footage.


----------



## TThriller (Feb 27, 2006)

MK1-TT said:


> The video crew (aka Haider, Sandeep and Dip) have posted the final cut to youtube. Big thanks to Haider!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sure are... Tell Haider he's done well! It takes a lot of time to edit something like that togther, especially as he never stopped fillming for the whole trip


----------



## TThriller (Feb 27, 2006)

Good shots Kev.

It's interesting to see we all have such a different take on the same the same subject 8)


----------



## MrL (Jul 30, 2005)

Great vids, I have had to watch with the sound off at work though, can't wait to get home and have some volume !

Well done Haider, a great effort ! 
Mind you, working with such a great cast must have helped :wink: :lol:

Mr L


----------



## ElegantSpoon.Co.Uk (Feb 4, 2007)

Looks like so much fun!

I'm planning on saving some money and then taking my dad over in my TT and having a blast round the track! 

Do you have any tips and information on things to remember, plan, cost and so on?

What was the insurance premium increase like?

How was it on tires and brakes?

I have millions of questions! :lol:

Cheers for any help or info!!

Mike


----------



## MK1-TT (Nov 18, 2006)

ElegantSpoon.Co.Uk said:


> Looks like so much fun!
> 
> I'm planning on saving some money and then taking my dad over in my TT and having a blast round the track!
> 
> ...


Hi Mike

Funny you should suggest that!! I took my father with me on this trip 

You should find most of the info you need on the intro post of the original thread here

There are some links to sites with loads of further info too.

Let me know when you are planning to go because i think there is a distinct possibility that some of us will want to go again!!! Bloody good fun!

Cheers

Mark


----------

